# Full Thyroidectomy for Graves' disease



## watson92 (Jun 25, 2013)

Hi,

I'm on new to this, but herd about it from a friend I have graves disease an it is has been really bad by T3 and T4 were really bad T3 was at 30 and T4 was at 18 I'm pretty sure that's what they are. I have since been on medication and have been put on 5 tablets 5 times a day and they have only after 1 year started to work and reduce however not by much... My doctor is sending me for a full thyroidectomy and really worried that its going to get worse can any one just give me and details at all about it?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

watson 92,

Posting the exact names and doses of the medications you are on would be helpful.

So you are aware... Free T-4 and Free T-3 are the most accurate labs tests used for dosing thyroid medications.

Can you please post some lab history with ranges and what dosage and drugs you were taking at the time of the lab draw.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

watson92 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm on new to this, but herd about it from a friend I have graves disease an it is has been really bad by T3 and T4 were really bad T3 was at 30 and T4 was at 18 I'm pretty sure that's what they are. I have since been on medication and have been put on 5 tablets 5 times a day and they have only after 1 year started to work and reduce however not by much... My doctor is sending me for a full thyroidectomy and really worried that its going to get worse can any one just give me and details at all about it?




It is fortunate your doc wants you to have your thyroid out. This is much better than continuing to suffer. Not too many if any folks go into remission on a permanent basis.

When is your surgery?


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

Even while trying to get my replacement medication right, I still felt better after my thyroidectomy than I ever did with it and Graves both. Wish I had done it sooner!


----------



## bellaboop (Mar 26, 2010)

Hi Watson92,

I am now 8 weeks post op after having full TT for Graves. I know it's scary but you are doing the right thing getting that thyroid out. I battled for 3 years on the medication trying for remission and felt awful. My scar is now healing nicely and my thyroxine dosage seems to be right.I am on 100 levothyroxine and though I am still tired, i feel this is because I was so used to being hyper it is taking my body a while to get used to a normal level. I am still suffering with hypocalcemia ( a drop in calcium levels) as i lost 2 of my parathyroid glands during surgery and the remaining 2 were bruised. Apparently this is more common in Graves patients as our thyroids can be rather 'sticky'. Make sure they monitor your calcium levels closely and let them know if you begin to have any symptoms like pins and needles in your hands and feet. Also give yourself plenty of time to rest and recover. The people on this forum give wonderful advice and support so keep logging on and asking questions. I know how helpful it is to hear from people who understand what you are going through. Good luck and stay positive.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

bellaboop said:


> Hi Watson92,
> 
> I am now 8 weeks post op after having full TT for Graves. I know it's scary but you are doing the right thing getting that thyroid out. I battled for 3 years on the medication trying for remission and felt awful. My scar is now healing nicely and my thyroxine dosage seems to be right.I am on 100 levothyroxine and though I am still tired, i feel this is because I was so used to being hyper it is taking my body a while to get used to a normal level. I am still suffering with hypocalcemia ( a drop in calcium levels) as i lost 2 of my parathyroid glands during surgery and the remaining 2 were bruised. Apparently this is more common in Graves patients as our thyroids can be rather 'sticky'. Make sure they monitor your calcium levels closely and let them know if you begin to have any symptoms like pins and needles in your hands and feet. Also give yourself plenty of time to rest and recover. The people on this forum give wonderful advice and support so keep logging on and asking questions. I know how helpful it is to hear from people who understand what you are going through. Good luck and stay positive.


Check your ferritin; you have been through a lot.

Ferritin (should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100,the better) 
http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm


----------



## watson92 (Jun 25, 2013)

thankyou so much 

im on proplthiouracil - i take 5 tablets 5 times a day and its 50mg per tablet. 
i dont get given my labs, my doctor just tells me what they are at and what to do from there. I find out my Sergery date next wednesday and then i go from there. Im more worried that having the full thyriod out will make me put on weight as i have been told it would.. im a big girl at the moment and have lost 25 kilos and dont want to put on the weight that i have lost.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

watson92 said:


> thankyou so much
> 
> im on proplthiouracil - i take 5 tablets 5 times a day and its 50mg per tablet.
> i dont get given my labs, my doctor just tells me what they are at and what to do from there. I find out my Sergery date next wednesday and then i go from there. Im more worried that having the full thyriod out will make me put on weight as i have been told it would.. im a big girl at the moment and have lost 25 kilos and dont want to put on the weight that i have lost.


Knowing your lab results is key to dosing. If your doctor is not running the Free T-4 and Free T-3 tests you will struggle with replacement.

If you are properly replaced you should be able to continue to lose weight.


----------



## watson92 (Jun 25, 2013)

The docotor knows my Labs i get blood test once a month some times twice a month, So he knows them he just calls me and lets me know he doesnt send me the results.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

This is my personal opinion. I really feel it necessary to know what my lab results are, and where I feel the best. You never know something could happen to the provider and starting over with someone else that has no clue about the journey me and my thyroidless self have taken seems like reinventing the wheel. I like to know what's going on!


----------



## watson92 (Jun 25, 2013)

i have been booked in for the 20th of septemeber to have a full thyroidectomy a little scarey but hey hoping i feel better after it happens


----------

